# Resetting exo terra thermo-hygrometer



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me how to reset an exo terra thermo-hygrometer?
I have one, but no instructions :blush:

Thanking you


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

anyone?
I figured it would be holding down the blue button but nothing happens....


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Take the battery out, leave it out for a few minutes and then put it back in?

I thought it was just hold the button down for 5 seconds


----------

